# bullit pen



## jack barnes (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is  my story of my day. A while back I was reading Don Wards tutorial on bullit pens and decided to make a few, so I ordered some slim lines from Wood and Whimsies. Today I went down to the local gun shop, a 15 mile trip to get some bullits and casings, forgetting that I live in the Socialist Republic of Ma., they couldn't sell them to me because I didn't have a FID card. It seems here in mass if you don't have one they can't  sell you ammo or any component (spelling) of it. So I drove home and got the kid next door, who is a hunter to go with me, and buy them. I had to buy a whole box of bullits and bag of casings
cost $50.00 I know that is crazy.

When I finally got to my shop Thinking this was going to be ease. Put a bullit in the Beall collet and started drilling slow as soon as it reached the lead the bit pluged up back it out and going very slow again after maybe 20 min. finally got all the way through. I then turned the bullit around and started drilling the larger hole. I screwed that up and started all over, messed up 10 bullits, on the last one the bit got stuck and I loosen the collet and back off the tail stock reached down and grabbed the bullit stupid thing to do burn the crap out of my finger and thumb. I start swearing and cussing, the wife came down to see what was going on, I showed her my finger and thumb and all the screwed up bullits. She ask how much I spend on them told her $50.00, should have said not very much. All she said was I just paid your credit card for the kits and now you spend $50 more just to make  a couple pens, your out of you mind. I wasn't about to tell her that I also paid for lunch.

Can someone tell me how to drill bullits?

Jack


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 11, 2007)

Sounds like you married a smart woman! []


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 11, 2007)

Quick reply here,but you need a sharp drill bit
and most importantly,lubrication for the drill bit.
Got a can of wd-40? try this,spray the bit liberally and
keep spraying again every several seconds as you drill.
Lead and copper are both very "sticky" when machined
and also get hot,as you noticed.
Sure sorry to hear about your run of luck here on this.
I promise the wd-40 will put you miles ahead,though.
Keep plugging!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 11, 2007)

Drilling the lead is the most difficult task of making those pens. For the small bit, put as much of it as you can into the jacobs chuck. If possible, leave just enough exposed to clear the length of the lead. This will effectively stiffen the bit and it will drill straighter. You have discovered how difficult it is to drill in lead. Drill shallow, clear the bit often and clean the lead off of the bit. And, as already mentioned, lubrication. The more you do this the more success you will have. Your initital success rate was better than mine...It took 22 for me to get one that was useable. Now I can do 8 out of 10 (most of the time). Try mail order from Cabella's ... maybe they will ship to your state.

If you are using the copper clad lead bullets and if the lead pulls out of the copper jacket but the copper jacket is not damaged, then the copper jacket can be used if you are careful pressing it into the brass. A spot of glue may be needed.
Do a good turn daily!'
Don


> _Originally posted by johnnycnc_
> <br />Quick reply here,but you need a sharp drill bit
> and most importantly,lubrication for the drill bit.
> Got a can of wd-40? try this,spray the bit liberally and
> ...


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 11, 2007)

Jack,I cringed when I read what you had to pay for
your things at the gun shop.
If you guys will let me know what exactly
you are using in the way of bullets and casings,
(I'm guessing .308 rifle)I probably have it,since
I am a reloader and shooter.I have a LOT of components,
new bullets and casings,plus thousands of fired casings
that have been redone,ready to reload (OR make pens!).
I've always bought in bulk,so price would be much cheaper.
I would consider putting this sort of thing in a classified,
if there was an interest.Just a thought.[?]



> _Originally posted by jack barnes_
> <br />SNIP I had to buy a whole box of bullits and bag of casings
> cost $50.00 I know that is crazy.
> Jack


----------



## LostintheWoods (Aug 12, 2007)

The best bet of all is to buy Barnes Solid Bullets. They really are solid--made from a copper/zinc alloy, and ya don't have to deal with drilling lead. Most "better" sporting goods, gun shops, and reloading stores can get them, and they are also available from MidwayUSA as well as Midsouth Shooters Supply.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I use hollow points. It seems to help drilling the business end. I also use a spray bottle filled with water to cool as I drill. If you can keep the lead cool it goes alot easier. I also put a stop collar on the drill bit and drill the big end first. This way I only need to drill about 1/4" with the small bit. Works for me!


----------



## laspringer (Aug 12, 2007)

Jack,
I use hollow points also, but I drill the back until I hit the lead, then with a pair of pliers and a torch heat the bullet until the lead runs out and then drill the hole for the refill.

Alan


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 12, 2007)

I am a shooter/reloader and have a lot of components on hand. I also cast lead and understand how difficult it can be to drill. You might try using a masonry bit at very slow speed, might be less clogging. The Barnes solid is a good idea too. They are expensive but if there is less waste, you will be money ahead.


----------



## jack barnes (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the input, I'll try all of it. I've never posted a picture, when I finally finish one I'll try to post a picture if I can figure that out.

Jack


----------



## RONB (Aug 16, 2007)

I USE THE FULL METAL JACKETED BULLETS AND MELT THE LEAD OUT FIRST AND THEN DRILL THEM. I ALSO DRILL OUT A SMALL AMOUNT OF THE BACK OF THE BULLET TO FIT THE 7MM TUBE INTO.A LITTLE EPOXY GLUE AND LINE EVERYTHING UP WITH THE BACK OF THE CASING HOLE.I BUY THE EXTRA LENGTH 7MM TUBES AND CUT THEM TO FIT THE LITTLE EXTRA LENGTH OF THE BULLET PENS.


----------



## jack barnes (Aug 16, 2007)

Well I was able to get to the shop today and try drilling more bullits. I chucked smallest bit with only about 3/8" exposed to start and used WD40 had no trouble starting the hole, then rechucked to just clear the bullit used lots of WD40 drilled slow nice clean ribbons of lead no clogging, turned bullit around used larger bit. Drilled 10 only wasted 1. Made 1 pen it's not the best but ok. I've never posted a photo but I bought a photo lite box from Wally World I'll try to figure how to take a decent photo and how to post a picture of it. 

Again I'd like to thank everyone again.

Jack


----------

